# Dellta TS200LS PROBLEM



## tmsfacebk (Nov 30, 2011)

Just Got A Table saw, Delta shop master TS200LS, When I turned saw power on,it is very sluggish to get gowing and lots of grinding noise. I attempted to cut and the blade stoped. I changed from a 15 amp to a 20 amp braker thinking the saw was not getting enough power. Saw runs not as sluggish but still very bad grinding type noise. I checked the blade and it is loose and not rotating evenly with the power shaft.I attempted to tighten the nut on the shaft but is just moving with the bushing type fitting on the other side of the blade.Is their a special tool to use to tighten the blade? Could a loose blade be the entire problem or is the motor in trouble as well?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

tmsfacebk said:


> Just Got A Table saw, Delta shop master TS200LS, When I turned saw power on,it is very sluggish to get gowing and lots of grinding noise. I attempted to cut and the blade stoped. I changed from a 15 amp to a 20 amp braker thinking the saw was not getting enough power. Saw runs not as sluggish but still very bad grinding type noise. I checked the blade and it is loose and not rotating evenly with the power shaft.I attempted to tighten the nut on the shaft but is just moving with the bushing type fitting on the other side of the blade.Is their a special tool to use to tighten the blade? Could a loose blade be the entire problem or is the motor in trouble as well?


Firs off take the belt off does motor come up to speed and no noise?? Now leve the belt off and go to the pulley on the saw turn it does it turn easy ?? Turn it fast with the hand does it turn and than come to a slow stop ?? Now one of these will tell you where the problum is. Check back with this info and i will tell you how to fix. Changing the breaker to a higher amprage will do nothing for the saw. It must be on 110 volt ?? Sound's like you are missing the washer their should be a big WASHER AND NUT . The shaft is big on the inside than the blade than the washer than the nut . This is the way the blade should go on ?? here is a diagram of the saw . Also lhere is where you can get parts if they have them in stock http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-ts200ls-type-table-saw-parts-c-3275_3334_3430.html


----------



## tmsfacebk (Nov 30, 2011)

*Thank you*

when I get some tools and able to finde the belt you speak of I will follow your instructions and reply the results back to you,thank you for your time/information.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

del schisler said:


> Firs off take the belt off does motor come up to speed and no noise?? Now leve the belt off and go to the pulley on the saw turn it does it turn easy ?? Turn it fast with the hand does it turn and than come to a slow stop ??


Uh, isn't that a direct drive, table top, saw? It won't have a belt. You can take the blade off and see if it makes the same noise when starting... I had a similar problem when I bought a used TS and it just ended up being a cheap blade that screamed. 

Also, as dumb as it sounds, make certain that the blade is installed correctly and the sharp points are aimed at you from the front. Don't ask me how I know this... more than once, lol. :wallbash:

The saw should either a lock, to hold the blade in place or another nut on the opposite side of the arbor nut (the last nut to hold the saw in place). If the blade isn't fitting snug against the arbor, that's bad. It definitely needs to be snug against it. The grinding noise? ehhh... that could be anything but more than likely it's either the motor or perhaps the blade is spinning out of round and chopping the living crap out of everything beneath it. I think you should probably be able to just turn it over and check it out, right?


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes it is a direct drive saw...power is transmitted to the arbor via a 'jackshaft. That grinding noise you hear is the drive gear committing suicide(most likely). The only service is to replace it. It is an 'expendable' part, made of a material softer than the armature in the motor. This was done to keep the armature end from stripping out due to heavy cuts, bogging, etc. PM me for a part list or go to DeWalt service net .com.
Good luck!


----------



## tmsfacebk (Nov 30, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Uh, isn't that a direct drive, table top, saw? It won't have a belt. You can take the blade off and see if it makes the same noise when starting... I had a similar problem when I bought a used TS and it just ended up being a cheap blade that screamed.
> 
> Also, as dumb as it sounds, make certain that the blade is installed correctly and the sharp points are aimed at you from the front. Don't ask me how I know this... more than once, lol. :wallbash:
> 
> The saw should either a lock, to hold the blade in place or another nut on the opposite side of the arbor nut (the last nut to hold the saw in place). If the blade isn't fitting snug against the arbor, that's bad. It definitely needs to be snug against it. The grinding noise? ehhh... that could be anything but more than likely it's either the motor or perhaps the blade is spinning out of round and chopping the living crap out of everything beneath it. I think you should probably be able to just turn it over and check it out, right?


yes,ok thank you yes lol no belt and abor not is missing on shaft to the right of the nut on the outside of blade and blade is moving inbetween both,so it must be missing the part it needs to lock into.I have not re started the saw and will be some time before I do. I beleave now I have chosen the wrong tool for the job that I want to do.I think I may waste to much wood using a table saw.But I thank you to every one of you who took the time to help me with this issue And have let me know to contact you with the results in trouble shooting when I do turn it back on.


----------



## tmsfacebk (Nov 30, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Uh, isn't that a direct drive, table top, saw? It won't have a belt. You can take the blade off and see if it makes the same noise when starting... I had a similar problem when I bought a used TS and it just ended up being a cheap blade that screamed.
> 
> Also, as dumb as it sounds, make certain that the blade is installed correctly and the sharp points are aimed at you from the front. Don't ask me how I know this... more than once, lol. :wallbash:
> 
> The saw should either a lock, to hold the blade in place or another nut on the opposite side of the arbor nut (the last nut to hold the saw in place). If the blade isn't fitting snug against the arbor, that's bad. It definitely needs to be snug against it. The grinding noise? ehhh... that could be anything but more than likely it's either the motor or perhaps the blade is spinning out of round and chopping the living crap out of everything beneath it. I think you should probably be able to just turn it over and check it out, right?


yes I was able to turn it over and check it out.and blade does not move with shaft. I do not have the proper tool to tighten it but I did tighten it some but lots of play in it still.thank you.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

tmsfacebk said:


> yes,ok thank you yes lol no belt and abor not is missing on shaft to the right of the nut on the outside of blade and blade is moving inbetween both,so it must be missing the part it needs to lock into.I have not re started the saw and will be some time before I do. I beleave now I have chosen the wrong tool for the job that I want to do.I think I may waste to much wood using a table saw.But I thank you to every one of you who took the time to help me with this issue And have let me know to contact you with the results in trouble shooting when I do turn it back on.


yes that is a direct drive. I looked at it and i guess i hadn't been thinking go to this parts place and look at C diagram and it will show what part is missing . SORRY for the wrong info sometime's it happen's http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-ts200ls-type-table-saw-parts-c-3275_3334_3430.html


----------



## Ten8yp (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey guys! New to the forum here! (First post actually) While searching for some information via Google on a Delta Shopmaster tablesaw I read this thread hoping to figure a couple of things out.

First some background... I am a career retail manager that works a second job as a rental property owner/renovation manager. I'm experienced with woodworking of all kinds and pretty handy at most other things. I also did some time with Lowes Home Improvement so I'm very famailiar with most of their products and how to put together most tools. 

My next door neighbor gave me a Delta Shopmaster tablesaw. It appears to be an SM200L which looks very similiar to a TS200LS. I have no idea of its background and received it sans a box, manual, or much of anything save an uninstalled guard, original looking fence and sled (I'm hoping thats what they are), and some other small piece of plastic I have yet to indentify. Upon powering it on, everything seems to work fine. I ran some 3/8" mdf through it and it even seemed to cut fairly straight. No crazy sounds or wobbly blade like others have experienced. I hope it stays this way lol. Anyways... on to my questions...

How on earth do I install the guard? I think I might be missing some pieces...

Anyone have a link to a site with the owners manual on this saw? I'm having trouble finding the manufacturers website although I'm sure its thoroughly discontinued and replaced by another brand now.

Thanks in advance and any help at all is much appreciated!

-Nate


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

See if this helps. http://www.fixya.com/support/t8138572-want_down_laod


----------



## Ten8yp (Sep 12, 2012)

knotscott said:


> See if this helps. http://www.fixya.com/support/t8138572-want_down_laod


thanks for the virus link bro :thumbsup:

that software is FULL of bugs and spyware... uncloseable hyperlinks etc etc but thanks for the thought


----------

